

Life of an HTTP Request - grk
https://shellycloud.com/blog/2013/09/life-of-an-http-request

======
hsuresh
This has been one of my favorite questions when interviewing candidates for
jobs. The beauty of this question is that you can branch out and go deep into
any of the several technologies that power the web - "how does the browser
know it has to contact your server" or "how does your browser know how to
display content" is a great filter for good devs. Best part about this
question - it can be quite educative even for bad candidates.

~~~
michalkw
Yes, a great interview question. And it's quite surprising how many devs do
_not_ know those things and still manage to build successful web applications,
if not necessarily the most performant/secure/maintainable.

~~~
shaneofalltrad
Yes a bunch of morons. I would even ask them to write everything in 1's and
0's to see what they really know.

------
jasonkostempski
I'd like to see something like this for an authenticated POST, PUT or DELETE
request.

~~~
michalkw
Frankly I'm surprised by the popularity of this post. :)

It seems there is a big demand for knowledge about how the web actually works
under the hood. I will make some time to describe the other HTTP verbs, and
not necessarily in the context of Shelly Cloud. It will probably be a longer
blog post anyway, with diagrams to describe the concepts. Hmm, a good topic
for a presentation perhaps?

